# Cheap insurance



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

I have just changed my insurance because I wanted a second car insured.

I was paying about £700 for the Skyline R32 GTSt and wanted to add my old Volvo S40 onto a policy. My current insurers wanted £790 for the Volvo because it is a new policy.

Called Basildon Insurance and got BOTH for £735 fully comp with protected NCB on the Skyline and 60% introductory NCB on the Volvo. Includes business mileage. 

Result!!

My brother in law put me on to them because he was shopping around for insurance on his Saab and chopped about 40% off his insurance.

Worth a try for anyone.

Get them on 01268 270886


Graham


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

UK Car and Home Insurance Quotes.:thumbsup:


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow!
Thanks for the tip Graham!!:bowdown1: 

Just called A-Plan who quoted £662

Basildon quoted £417 !!:smokin: 

No guessing who I'll be taking a policy out with....


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

It's nice to spread a bit of joy!


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

£752 to insure my R33 gts-t, my Honda Civic Turbo Diesel and my VW trike

well happy


----------

